

Is SproutCore Dead? - supporting
http://i.imgur.com/UXp2n.png

======
nexneo
I think that graph is relative to highest commits in 1 week over last 52
weeks. But overall I think there is stable number of commits from core group
in 2.0

And number of commits prove nothing.

